
Show HN: Parse complex json structures using a simple query syntax - EmilStenstrom
https://github.com/EmilStenstrom/json-traverse
======
fiatjaf
I guess I should point out there is JSONPath, a kind-of-standard language with
libraries in all languages, so unless this is doing a new, amazing, thing I
don't see why someone should use it.

I, however, don't like JSONPath since jq[1] exists. But, of course, it is not
the same thing as using a native library.

[1]:
[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/)

~~~
EmilStenstrom
Thanks for pointing out JSONPath, didn't know it existed. Seems like a quite
complicated query syntax though. Guess it's up to anyone to decide.

About JQ, I think it has a different target audience. It's more for command
line things, while this is for parsing JSON with python.

~~~
fiatjaf
Now that I've read it again, my comment seems rude and offensive. I'm sorry if
it sounded like that, I'm not a native English speaker so sometimes these
things happen (with me, personally, they happen a lot).

